# The Toy Hauler



## BrendaRuiz (Feb 7, 2013)

We are considering moving out of our 3 bedroom rental into an RV for about 8 months to save up cash for a down payment on a house. There are 5 of us, 8 year old, 4 year old, 2 year old and us parents. My husband works 12 hours a day so is gone a lot. We are currently paying $1100 a month! I found a toy hauler on craigslist for under $6000. Has anyone stayed in one for an extended period of time like this? How sturdy is the loft? Is it airtight for AC and heat usage? Is it really rain proof? Would you recommend another model for this endeavor?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

BrendaRuiz said:


> We are considering moving out of our 3 bedroom rental into an RV for about 8 months to save up cash for a down payment on a house. There are 5 of us, 8 year old, 4 year old, 2 year old and us parents. My husband works 12 hours a day so is gone a lot. We are currently paying $1100 a month! I found a toy hauler on craigslist for under $6000. Has anyone stayed in one for an extended period of time like this? How sturdy is the loft? Is it airtight for AC and heat usage? Is it really rain proof? Would you recommend another model for this endeavor?


Where are you? Climate need be taken into consideration. Airtight, I'd say probably not. Can it work for you, probably so. You may want to include as much info as possible about your family and the unit, to get the best input. Good luck.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know about your family however if your trying to compare a 3 bedroom apartment to a travel trailer of any type there is no comparison. That is a really long time for the family to be living in a travel trailer (my opinion, yours may be different). I know it is tough saving up money for a house, been there, but I would not recommend doing this.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Good morning Brenda. I think I ran across the same Craigslist add the other day; is it the 2009 27L? A couple of things for you to consider: first off, if it is the same add, that is a real low price for a dealer to be selling it for and based on their email address, I'm thinking it is an east coast unit. Remember what happened to the east coast last summer? Second, if you haven't been in a Loft unit yet, be forewarned, the steps leading up to the loft area are VERY steep and and would be VERY difficult for the children to navigate. Unless you believe that you will be able to keep the unit in a functional condition after the 8 months and plan to use it to vacation in, ignore the remainder of this thought. However, with young kids living in it for 8 months, you will probably be at a wash as far as money goes. By not renting for 8 months will save you $1100 x 8 = $8800 plus any utilities that you may pay. So after the cost of the unit, you will still be at + $2800. Out of that $2800, you will have to cover the cost of a seasonal site and pay for the electricity (unless you land available). I'm sure that you can see where I'm heading with this.


----------

